# Finally got a smoker, hope to try it out soon.



## JLHJR (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Hawging It (Jan 13, 2019)

NICE UN!!!


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 13, 2019)

Jeez. That's a heck of a start.


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 13, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Jeez. That's a heck of a start.


Now I will paying a lot more attention to how you guys do it :)


----------



## dcecil (Jan 13, 2019)

Finally got a smoker is an Understatement.  Thats a nice rig, Enjoy


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 13, 2019)

“Finally” lol...most guys wait a life time for a beautiful rig like that! Can’t wait to see some good food come off it.

I’m gonna go show that picture to my wife and see if I can convince her now


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 13, 2019)

CHEESE AND RICE. That's your first smoker???? There's a lot going on with that thing. Very nice. Oh, and welcome. More pics indeed please.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 14, 2019)

Yep. I'm jealous. One heck of a 1st smoker. Very Nice. Happy smoking. You can park it in my backyard anytime. I wont even charge a storage fee.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 14, 2019)

Congrats on the smoker. 

Chris


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 14, 2019)

That is a heck of a first smoker well actually that's a heck of a smoker period. How about some more pics of it like front and rear and inside. What brand is it?
That might be a bit bigger than that Lang 36 you thought about lol
What are you going to smoke first or are you going to just buy out the store so you can fill the racks?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2019)

Holy Moly!
That is one awesome looking rig!
If that is your first smoker, then you are one lucky guy!!
I hope you have a good supply of wood!
Al


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 14, 2019)

dcecil said:


> Finally got a smoker is an Understatement.  Thats a nice rig, Enjoy


Thank you


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 14, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> “Finally” lol...most guys wait a life time for a beautiful rig like that! Can’t wait to see some good food come off it.
> 
> I’m gonna go show that picture to my wife and see if I can convince her now


Thank you, I ain't no spring chicken, hopefully you will get yours sooner than later :)


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 14, 2019)

Tex1911 said:


> CHEESE AND RICE. That's your first smoker???? There's a lot going on with that thing. Very nice. Oh, and welcome. More pics indeed please.


Thank you, hope to get more pics soon. It was garage kept and the weather here is not the best. Hope some smoke pics soon :)


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 14, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> That is a heck of a first smoker well actually that's a heck of a smoker period. How about some more pics of it like front and rear and inside. What brand is it?
> That might be a bit bigger than that Lang 36 you thought about lol
> What are you going to smoke first or are you going to just buy out the store so you can fill the racks?


With no money left, Bolonga will most likely be first. The Brand is a Black Warrior Smoker. 72" barrel


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 14, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Holy Moly!
> That is one awesome looking rig!
> If that is your first smoker, then you are one lucky guy!!
> I hope you have a good supply of wood!
> Al


Thank you, only a little pecan, will be looking for wood soon.


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 14, 2019)

lovethemeats said:


> Yep. I'm jealous. One heck of a 1st smoker. Very Nice. Happy smoking. You can park it in my backyard anytime. I wont even charge a storage fee.


Promise to keep it out of the weather ? Thank you


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow what a awesome rig you must have really been a good boy. I see a lot of great smokes in your future when is the party.

Warren


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 14, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow what a awesome rig you must have really been a good boy. I see a lot of great smokes in your future when is the party.
> 
> Warren


The stars finally lined up, I'm always a good boy, just ask the wife.......hahaha. First big smoke is Memorial Day weekend. Thank you


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2019)

JLHJR Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 14, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> JLHJR Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Warren


Your welcome


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 14, 2019)

That looks awesome!  I wish I had something like that but don't have the room for something that size.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 14, 2019)

Damn dude!  Nice looking rig!  Like!


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 14, 2019)

JLHJR said:


> Promise to keep it out of the weather ? Thank you



Yep. Fit nicely in my garage. But you probably wouldn't like the dog peeing on it. Damn dog cock his leg on anything and let go.


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 14, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> That looks awesome!  I wish I had something like that but don't have the room for something that size.


Thank you


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 14, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> Damn dude!  Nice looking rig!  Like!


Thank you


lovethemeats said:


> Yep. Fit nicely in my garage. But you probably wouldn't like the dog peeing on it. Damn dog cock his leg on anything and let go.


Hahahaha, I got one of those too


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 14, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> Damn dude!  Nice looking rig!  Like!


Thank You


----------



## Erica LaBarre (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow! Won't lie... a little jealous lol


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 15, 2019)

Erica LaBarre said:


> Wow! Won't lie... a little jealous lol


:) Thank you


----------



## Murdy (Jan 15, 2019)

Shooot, my wife was giving me a bit of a hard time about buying a used "The Good One" -- gonna show her this tonight!!


----------



## JLHJR (Jan 15, 2019)

Murdy said:


> Shooot, my wife was giving me a bit of a hard time about buying a used "The Good One" -- gonna show her this tonight!!


This is used, 3 yrs old


----------



## 357mag (Feb 7, 2019)

JLHJR said:


> View attachment 385520


Are you opening a restaurant? Holy cow my first and current smoke could fit inside that thing WOW!!!


----------



## JLHJR (Feb 7, 2019)

357mag said:


> Are you opening a restaurant? Holy cow my first and current smoke could fit inside that thing WOW!!!


LOL, Nope, but we have several folks who come from all over to get together at least once a year. May wind up selling this one in the future and just go with a barrel/rib box. Not sure how much use we will get out of the grill.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Mar 27, 2021)

JLHJR said:


> View attachment 385520


I’m looking at Black Warrior currently. How do you like yours since? Is the quality good? What would you customize?


----------



## JLHJR (Mar 28, 2021)

cornedbeefhash said:


> I’m looking at Black Warrior currently. How do you like yours since? Is the quality good? What would you customize?


It is a very nice smoker, just to large for me. Hope to sell it soon. The quality is great as well. No complaints.


----------

